# Valet Magic V's Neglected Lotus Exige S (have your sick bag ready)



## *MAGIC*

Hi Guys

As promised here are the pics the world has been waiting for :lol:
The short story is that the owner parked it up one day and then didnt use it again for 2 years :devil:

The funny thing is that this was the first car I ever machine polished over 5 years ago so it has been quite emotional bringing it back upto scratch.

Its not perfect it never will be via machine but I say 95% of the car is now mint.

For this detail I called in Paul from Hampshire Vehicle detailing as I have known Paul for quite a few years now and really needed a hand as my work load on at the moment is massive :buffer:

So without further ado I give you the minger to minter :thumb:


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































I will upload more finished shots this PM :thumb:

Total time taken 60 hrs.

Thanks

Robbie


----------



## ClioToby

Right effort that.


----------



## Claireeyy

What a sorry state to let a car become.

Like the half & half shot with the pw

But looks like a rewarding clean.


----------



## KarlPT

Fantastic job as usual.. !! What a difference.. Well done..


----------



## colarado red

Stunning turnaround


----------



## CraigQQ

good work robbie.

couple of nice classics hiding at the back there... and ofcourse the obligatory GTR :lol:
whats the GTR count these days? last I heard it was about 102..


----------



## *MAGIC*

CraigQQ said:


> good work robbie.
> 
> couple of nice classics hiding at the back there... and ofcourse the obligatory GTR :lol:
> whats the GTR count these days? last I heard it was about 102..


107 now mate :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

cracking work

wish i had the cash to forget about a lotus

stunning work and looking loads better

also liking the mustang in the background any pics etails of tat as well

thanks for sharing


----------



## davies20

Seriously good turn around there! I think i would have cried if someone brought that to me!!

I hope you punched the owner too! Buy a car like that and not afford a car cover!


----------



## ant_s

Much better now! Loced the 50/50 after you pw it lol

How did they get the car to you? The front front screen was filthy.

Also was it the same owner that brought it to you 5years back?


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Tom_watts

What a turn around.Great work


----------



## Guest

Must say it was 1 of the worst etched cars I've machined in along time. Most areas were taking 5-6 hits with s3 gold ;-0

Was a nice little beast to work on and great to see the before and afters Rob ;-)

Paul


----------



## Babalu826

That is a complete shame to see that Lotus in such a terrible state. Amazing turnaround, hopefully they take care of it from here on out


----------



## id_doug

That is truly unbelievable! I love the 50/50 wash shot. Never seen anything quite like it!

BTW I love the look of the Mustang parked in the background. We need a right up and some pics of that to :thumb:


----------



## athol

Great work there as always, shame it was just left for 2 years !


----------



## nick.s

Beggars belief the state of that Lotus. Looking forward to seeing the remaining shots!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic work Robbie.


----------



## CK888

Serious turnaround mate! Would love an Exige!


----------



## Ronnie

looking the business now Robbie!!! nice one.


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats a mega turnaround, alot of effort went in to this one, the car was a real mess to start with, shame its a lovely car.

Can i ask you a question please, what did you clean the door shuts and engine with basically the panel caps, i would be keen to know please as the results are very impressive.

I thoroughly enjoyed reading this detail.

Kind regards.


----------



## BeeZy

Great job and result.
It is such a shame to see these cars in a terrible condition.


----------



## Auto Glamour

Great job:thumb:


----------



## wish wash

And who said you cant polish a tird!

How and why did it get in that state in the first place.

Excellent job though.


----------



## *MAGIC*

ant_s said:


> Much better now! Loced the 50/50 after you pw it lol
> 
> How did they get the car to you? The front front screen was filthy.
> 
> Also was it the same owner that brought it to you 5years back?


Thanks.
Yes same owner :thumb:
We collected the car via transporter :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a mega turnaround, alot of effort went in to this one, the car was a real mess to start with, shame its a lovely car.
> 
> Can i ask you a question please, what did you clean the door shuts and engine with basically the panel caps, i would be keen to know please as the results are very impressive.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed reading this detail.
> 
> Kind regards.


Just various cloths and cotton buds, alot of APC and hell of a lot of patience :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC*

wish wash said:


> And who said you cant polish a tird!
> 
> How and why did it get in that state in the first place.
> 
> Excellent job though.


The owner just didnt feel like driving it and used his van instead :thumb:


----------



## CHRIS172CUP

What crazy man puts contisports on an Exige?!

Good effort that


----------



## happypostie

great write up Robbie :thumb: as you know ive seen it and the pics dont do all the hard work put into it justest . khalid


----------



## dazzyb

great work on tht, cant understand how u can leave a car laying around for 2 years tho.
oh well, atleast it has been brought back to life now


----------



## tom-225

What a turn around, i dont know how people can just leave such a car parked up !!


----------



## cm3

what a turn around - well done guys top work 
the 50/50 shot is great


----------



## Demetrios72

Great work there Robbie :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Brilliant turnaround mate, great result! Looks like it hasn't been used in YEARS!


----------



## 888-Dave

Dude! that roof was actually furry. Serious sense of achievment that :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Fantastic turnaround mate :thumb:

Also as others have said, are you doing a write up for the Mustang?


----------



## *MAGIC*

admg1 said:


> Fantastic turnaround mate :thumb:
> 
> Also as others have said, are you doing a write up for the Mustang?


The mustang write up wont be for about 4-5 months mate as its having a full resto job done by us :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

what an amazing turn around!
this is why i love reading these threads!!
Would love to have a car to clean like that in that state.. the sense of achievment must be emmense!!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Leemack

Brilliant Robbie

Looks fantastic mate


----------



## kevin whittaker

Amazing work, fantastic transformation.:thumb:

Amazing how forgetful some people can be, imagine just forgetting that you had one of those tucked away (under a tree by the looks of things...)


----------



## mk2jon

Top job :thumb:


----------



## rocet

Where the :devil: did he park that.....how could he ,needs to give his head a shake


----------



## Arun

Excellent work. 

And here I am feeling guilty I haven't washed my Exige in 8 days (lives outside and gets used everyday so a bit grimy)


----------



## cangri

No car deserves such owner.


----------



## ted11

great job


----------



## spursfan

Great job Robbie, that car was in a sorry state:thumb:

Kev


----------



## maestegman

Superb work. I thought that was beyond redemption.


----------



## gdavison

cracking work Robbie ... I think after a week in the Lakes, the RS6 is not that bad .... See you Sunday


----------



## *MAGIC*

gdavison said:


> cracking work Robbie ... I think after a week in the Lakes, the RS6 is not that bad .... See you Sunday


I will send you packing if it is :lol:


----------



## vaughn1

cracking turnaround, well done!

what is the car under the ferrari in the other workshop? some sort of lotus?


----------



## *MAGIC*

vaughn1 said:


> cracking turnaround, well done!
> 
> what is the car under the ferrari in the other workshop? some sort of lotus?


If its the one under the red Ferrari cover that is a Ferrari Daytona :thumb:


----------



## james_death

She Lives....:lol:

Talk about bride of frankenstein to start with...:wave:


----------



## UCD

great job m8!


----------



## raysrt8

What a transformation, what the car should look like, car should never have got in to that state in the first place. You have done a great job there:thumb:


----------



## kemslea

Great work.


----------



## vaughn1

*MAGIC* said:


> If its the one under the red Ferrari cover that is a Ferrari Daytona :thumb:


the one in pic 18 where your foaming tha back end, its on ground level in the background


----------



## *MAGIC*

vaughn1 said:


> the one in pic 18 where your foaming tha back end, its on ground level in the background


Oh ok thats a Ferrari 308GT race car :thumb:


----------



## silverback

that is a shocker:doublesho good work to restore it.


----------



## NornIron

Lovely turnaround... nothing is beyond redemption :buffer:


----------



## Basildog6179

I dream of cars that dirty. Top job that man.


----------



## alfajim

you certainly poured some love on that. great save.


----------



## croydesurf

What a fantastic turn around!!! I suspect from the state of the car when you collected it that it hasn't been detailed or even cleaned in the last five years, since you did it last time. What a shocking state to let a car get into. Fair play to you though, another great result.


----------



## Dodger69

What a sad way to treat such a car - excellent job to bring it back.


----------



## Deano

Nice work as usual mate. :thumb:


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Why the f did the owner let it get in that state!! Why buy a car like that and not use it :doublesho

Was it case of more money than scence??

Still, after plenty of :detailer: and :buffer: its back as it should be, loved and cared for. Well Done!!


----------



## The_Bouncer

60 hours !!!! bloody hell - super work on this :thumb: back to how it should be indeed


----------



## JakeWhite

What possesses someone to let a car such as a lotus get in that sort of state? brilliant turn around though :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## R0B

Awesome work.


----------



## B-mah

Your Name on here say's it all *"Magic"* :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

B-mah said:


> Your Name on here say's it all *"Magic"* :thumb:


:lol: Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL

Great work, and fair play for having the patience for cleaning all the small parts as well as ye did!


----------



## mejinks

What an awesome effort!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Michael_McL said:


> Great work, and fair play for having the patience for cleaning all the small parts as well as ye did!


And it took alot :lol:


----------



## TIODGE

poor car how can someone not use it for 2 years and leave it get in such a state.

good work tho i know it puts money in your pocket but such a shame lol


----------



## *MAGIC*

TIODGE said:


> poor car how can someone not use it for 2 years and leave it get in such a state.
> 
> good work tho i know it puts money in your pocket but such a shame lol


True, It is a shame :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## zed3

showed a before and after to th GF, and and she said 'is that new bodywork'
:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC*

zed3 said:


> showed a before and after to th GF, and and she said 'is that new bodywork'
> :lol:


Wicked :lol:


----------



## AlexTsinos

Fantastic job. Well done..


----------



## *MAGIC*

AlexTsinos said:


> Fantastic job. Well done..


Thank you.


----------



## RandomlySet

NIce work as always fella.... In a proper state!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

Excellent turnaround. :detailer:

PS. Dont paint the hub faces, the wheels may well weld themselves on and leave the owner in a pickle at the side of the road if he needs to swap a wheel out.


----------



## black_civic_si

Awesome car, but man that car was super dirty


----------



## *MAGIC*

-Mat- said:


> NIce work as always fella.... In a proper state!


No point cleaning a clean car :lol:


----------



## 123quackers

*MAGIC* said:


> No point cleaning a clean car :lol:


Unless its a GT-R :lol:


----------



## southwest10

Like you're work,and the Mark2


----------



## *MAGIC*

More finished pics added to original post.

Cheers guys

Robbie


----------



## maxxsp

Great turnaround.
The owner needs a good talking to though!


----------



## *MAGIC*

123quackers said:


> Unless its a GT-R :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Minus8

*MAGIC* said:


> The owner just didnt feel like driving it and used his van instead :thumb:


Does he own the Transit in Top Gear with the ridiculous V8/V12 engine? If not I think you deserve to get away with assault for that .

Some turn around!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Minus8 said:


> Does he own the Transit in Top Gear with the ridiculous V8/V12 engine? If not I think you deserve to get away with assault for that .
> 
> Some turn around!


PMSL, No its a berlingo :wall:


----------



## gb270

Great turn around mate


----------



## scooby73

Superb work, transforming it back to former glory.:thumb:

Two years without driving it?! I'd struggle to go for two days, without driving an Exige, if I owned one lol.:driver:


----------



## Sneaks

Poor Lotus

Great work!


----------



## *MAGIC*

scooby73 said:


> Superb work, transforming it back to former glory.:thumb:
> 
> Two years without driving it?! I'd struggle to go for two days, without driving an Exige, if I owned one lol.:driver:


You and me both :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

COR!!! theres been some shockers on the site this week!

brilliant detail.. i quite like seeing them really dirty to really clean!! brilliant thread!


----------



## Smurf.

Bloomin lovely!!


----------



## Guest

Here's a few pics I took while polishing the Exige.

Befores:




























50/50










After's:









































































These are all after polishing only NO lsp applied in these pics. and boy did it use up some scholl s3 gold 

Paul


----------



## *MAGIC*

Cheers for the extra pics Paul and again for helping.


----------



## Smurf.

Just like McDonalds .... i'm loving it!!


----------



## Guest

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers for the extra pics Paul and again for helping.


no probs mate, always a pleasure. and them bacon/eggs toasties are yum yum....

8pm I got home tonight, traffic was a nightmare :wall:


----------



## *MAGIC*

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> no probs mate, always a pleasure. and them bacon/eggs toasties are yum yum....
> 
> 8pm I got home tonight, traffic was a nightmare :wall:


I will have another 2 for you tomorrow


----------

